# What am I doing wrong?



## aboyd1991 (May 13, 2013)

Hi,

I need some help, I started trading in may this year and to cut a long story short over a 6 month period I have pulled in just shy of £2000.

I started off at home using Facebook and eBay, I got the odd order through facebook and nothing through eBay, I offer T-Shirt printing from £4 a shirt, wall art (Stickers) and sublimation printed items such as mugs, Bags, Pillow Cases and lots more.

I recently moved into a unit in a newly formed market place in town as I got offered a rent free period, I have been in the market for about a month and I see no change in income.

I get people coming in asking for services I do not offer such as leaflet printing, banner printing and wide format prints. I would love to offer these services but can not afford to buy the equipment in.

Funds are low and do not really want to pay out on advertising incase that big order eventually comes in and I need to order stock in.

I keep getting told "This is what it will be like for your first year" but c'mon, £2000 in 6 months is terrible.

anyway I'll get to the point.

What makes you successful? Do you have any guidance for me? What promotions work well for you and still bring a profit in?

Thanks for reading,
Aaron.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

aboyd1991 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some help, I started trading in may this year and to cut a long story short over a 6 month period I have pulled in just shy of £2000.
> 
> ...


To do any good on Facebook it requires that you target a niche and then you try and become "Friends" with as many people or groups in that niche. Just posting stuff to Facebook is a total waste of time.

Ebay, well you either need to be selling something that hardly anyone else is selling or be selling things as cheap as everyone else on Ebay.

You say you do not want to spend money for advertising because you might need the money for stock in case a big order comes in. That is totally insane. If you are selling pre-print lines then yes you need stock but if you are selling custom printed items then you do not need any stock and you do not need to use your own money to buy the stock needed for the order. When a customer places an order you make them pay for it in advance or at least get a 75% down payment as a deposit. 

You also say people come in asking for things you do not offer. It sounds to me like you are not clear in what your shop offers and people are confused. It could be your business name, it could be the signage or even the look of your store. Get some fresh eye to stand in front of your store/shop and tell you what they think it imply es you offer.


----------



## aboyd1991 (May 13, 2013)

Preston said:


> To do any good on Facebook it requires that you target a niche and then you try and become "Friends" with as many people or groups in that niche. Just posting stuff to Facebook is a total waste of time.
> 
> Ebay, well you either need to be selling something that hardly anyone else is selling or be selling things as cheap as everyone else on Ebay.
> 
> ...



I do target who I advertise to via facebook, since my daughter goes dancing I have realised how much parents will spend on childrens dance gear so I advertise that, Like you said with eBay I did OK when Grand Theft Auto was released as I was the only person on there offering GTA wall decals. I have no chance with shifting t-shirts on ebay as I see people selling them for around £6.50 and it makes me wonder how the hell are they making a profit lol.

I know what you mean about taking money up front as I do that for sign writing jobs but the town where I am based the majority of people are stingey as hell and dont want to part with their money until they have a product in their hands, there are also 2 other people in town who's businesses are solely based on t-shirt printing, sublimation and vinyl. My prices are the lowest in town so pricing tempts people but when I tell them "Yeah you can have that, However it will be a 2-3 day wait" they tend to drift over to the competition.

The "Shop" is more of a workshop, I have my desk with Computer and next to it I have a Counter with my Vinyl Cutter, T-Shirt Press, Mug Press, Subli Printer and Pigment Printer and a Space to cut and weed vinyls, I know its not appealing to everyone but my shop is about 12sq meters with no backroom for machinery and my displays are limited to slatwall and pinned to the front of the counter.

Thanks for the reply it is much appreciated.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

aboyd1991 said:


> I know what you mean about taking money up front as I do that for sign writing jobs but the town where I am based the majority of people are stingey as hell and dont want to part with their money until they have a product in their hands, there are also 2 other people in town who's businesses are solely based on t-shirt printing, sublimation and vinyl. My prices are the lowest in town so pricing tempts people but when I tell them "Yeah you can have that, However it will be a 2-3 day wait" they tend to drift over to the competition.


You are offering a custom product or product customization, which ever way you want to look at it. That takes time to produce and it is something that once you produce it you cannot sell it to anyone else. This demands pre-pay or a large deposit up front.

As for the not wanting to wait 2-3 days, well they should be planning farther out in advance if they want custom stuff.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

My shop is 10 foot by 6.

I advertise t-shirt printing on Facebook in my area. Constantly - costs about $450 a month. Which is scary. But when My advert stops, so do the email and phone calls.

I have a website which ranks high on google in my area.

Turnaround is 2 weeks for screen printing..... less for vinyl cutting.

I took in about $60 000 in my first 7 months. 

You need to advertise


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Also, whatever you don't do, Outsource. Team up with someone in the area that does do that. Find out what info you need to give the Printer company. Then, take a deposit, give it to him or her. When the works done, the Printer gives it to you and you give it to the customer. 

Once you start doing this, but Printer will do the same for you. Either way, you still make a profit.


----------



## aboyd1991 (May 13, 2013)

I asked for your advice and am taking it in, I have already announced that payment will need to be made in full before printing starts and no one seems to be complaining, I think I was just afraid to ask for their money up front in the past.

and I am going to start advertising, and since I posted this thread I have had 2 orders for 20 promotional Teddys and 20 mugs which brought me £150 in, I know its not a fortune but profit is profit 

I have knocked up a few nice designs in photoshop advertising what services I offer such as Uniform printing, Sign Boards etc. and am going to send them to local businesses tomorrow.

I have also researched the possibility of outsourcing my print work to other companies, I can get 5000 a5 double sided flyers printed for £53, and resell for £85 as other local print & promotion businesses sell for £90.

I think when I posted this status I was going through one of those "Why the hell did I choose personalised printing and vinyl as a business model" but all seems to be working better now I have taken your advice.

Thanks all.


----------



## ChristFollower (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm thrilled to read that things are looking up for you. It's wonderful to see what a willingness to ask for help, to take advice, and some perseverance have done for you. Way to go man, your post made my day!


----------



## promonz (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi
It sounds to me as though you need a web site
Make sure you register you own name, dont use a free web service, they are cheap enough I am in New Zealand but use Hostgator to host my site. Don't register the name of you business, like Bobs-tshirts.co.uk or whatever. Make sure it is targeted to your local area so if you live in Mid Summer ( which would be very dangerous, but jut as an example ) register the name screen-printed-tshirts-midsummer.co.uk or where ever you are.
For example, my site is called wholsaletshirtsnz.com we get about 85% of new business from this site.

I am glad to see you have changed the payment policy, that's great.
But I wonder why if you are not busy, you cant print t shirts in 3-4 days. 7 days should be plenty and you will get a lot of work if your competitors are taking too long. People just aren't that organized in my experience and they do not know exactly what is involved.

Here is a a great way to sell, offer $ 35.00 free artwork, the idea being that most people would not have a clue how to design a t-shirt. this is for one colour text and a clip art image and people appreciate it. Many don't like the idea of paying all up front without seeing something. Most small clubs want to keep costs down and this helps.

Because the artwork is free, we ask people to CONFIRM THERE ORDER with a 50% deposit before we can produce their FREE artwork. The balance is due on approval of the proof and before production.
The artwork has watermarks all over it so it cant be used for anything else. 
The artwork is only Free on completion of the order

Allowing the client to see a digital proof before they pay the full amount gives them great confidence.

DO NOT TAKE CHEQUES
If you have a PayPal merchant account. You can email them payment link.
Terms: Cash, Direct bank credit or PayPal only

Hope that helps

If you want any more advice feel free send me a message

Good printing

Ross


----------



## promonz (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi
It sounds to me as though you need a web site
Make sure you register you own name, don't use a free web service, they are cheap enough but wont get you found on the internet. I am in New Zealand but use Hostgator to host my site. Do not register the name of you business, like Bobs-tshirts.co.uk or whatever. Make sure it is targeted to your local area so if you live in Mid Summer ( which would be a very dangerous thing to dohttp://www.t-shirtforums.com/images/icons/icon7.gif, but jut as an example ) register the name screen-printed-tshirts-midsummer.co.uk or where ever you are.
This term will then be you mail key phrase,

For example, my site is called wholsaletshirtsnz.com we get about 85% of new business from this site.

I am glad to see you have changed the payment policy, that's great.
But I wonder why if you are not busy, you cant print t shirts in 3-4 days. 7 days should be plenty and you will get a lot of work if your competitors are taking too long. People just aren't that organized in my experience and they do not know exactly what is involved.

Here is a a great way to sell, offer $ 35.00 free artwork, or $20.00 the idea being that most people would not have a clue how to design a t-shirt. This is for one colour text and a clip art image, people appreciate it.

Many don't like the idea of paying all up front without seeing something. Most small clubs want to keep costs down and this helps.

Because the artwork is free, we ask people to CONFIRM THERE ORDER with a 50% deposit before we can produce their FREE artwork. The balance is due on approval of the proof and before production.
The artwork has watermarks all over it so it cant be used for anything else. 
The artwork is only Free on completion of the order

Allowing the client to see a digital proof before they pay the full amount gives them great confidence.

DO NOT TAKE CHEQUES
If you have a PayPal merchant account. You can email them a payment link.
Terms: Cash, Direct bank credit or PayPal only

Hope that helps

If you want any more advice feel free send me a message

Good printing

Ross


----------



## aboyd1991 (May 13, 2013)

I do have hosting and a domain, however the domain is my business name which has nothing to do with what I do, so I have just pre-ordered a new style domain called "printme.now" hopefully that works out better, Im also trying to get my head around how to make a website where people can upload images and place it on an image of a t-shirt online with whatever text they want, the images get sent to my Pictures e-mail address and I start printing.

with T-Shirts I usually have a same day turnaround as Hen and Stag parties bring their own t-shirts in so I dont have an issue with not having the correct sizes in. I'm moving my shop to a different shop in the same building however its longer so I have more storage space and my displays would look a lot neater in the new place. and its right next to the cafe, where as my current unit is the last unit farthest away from everything. Moving to the new one might make people feel obliged to come in and take a look


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

It's funny how we all have little differences in translation. You said Knocked Up. In the US that would mean Getting Pregnant. To push out some designs we'd say, Knocked Out some new designs.

Isn't that funny? Guess we're weird here, and messed up the mother language.


----------



## aboyd1991 (May 13, 2013)

selanac said:


> It's funny how we all have little differences in translation. You said Knocked Up. In the US that would mean Getting Pregnant. To push out some designs we'd say, Knocked Out some new designs.
> 
> Isn't that funny? Guess we're weird here, and messed up the mother language.


Lol, Knocked up means the same here aswell. I seem to say Knocked up when I have made something lol, maybe its because both ways you are producing something hah


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's a few tips that can help:

Go after a college market. Big 10 schools are one of the best sources of income with all the greek organizations, spirit wear and random clubs/organizations. If there are schools nearby that aren't collegiate, tap into them. You might have to price your goods under the competition but it'll get you started. 
Do an incredible job with the product and with customer service for each job, you'll get referrals that way. 
Run sales all the time "Get 15% off your order if you place it by Friday". Email, FB and Tweet this out to your area. Email your whole address book to letting them know about your business and that you're looking forward to taking care of them. 
Make postcards with these coupons and give them out at all althetic games around town. Find the coaches, introduce yourself and give them the card with the discount.
If you can't do a job, do NOT turn it turn. Find a shop you can sub the work out too. This is going to be hard at first and you might lose money but in the longterm you'll gain b/c that customer will come back and might refer others too. Again, do an incredible job with the customer and give yourself plenty of time to get the sub-contracted job out.


----------

